# Jeff Beck On American Idol



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR2m1MioNq0


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeff, say it ain't so! :smile:

Jim


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

If Kelly isn't careful, she's gonna start looking like Jann Arden in no time.

Good performance by the both of them though.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> If Kelly isn't careful, she's gonna start looking like Jann Arden in no time.
> 
> Good performance by the both of them though.



...indeed. i got chills.

and i don't mind seeing jeff on a televised karaoke contest. man's just paying his studio bills. rumour has it he's just released a new cd.

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of Jeff or Kelly, but good is good.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

This sort of reminds me how I felt when Jimmy Page teamed up with Puff Daddy. Jesus Christ, Jeff Beck had no reason to that. 

Jim


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow Kelly can sing eh????
And as we know Jeff can play (understatement of the century).
Geez I wonder if Jeff would come on Canadian Idol??????
Is the new CD you are talking about the live one from last summer with Vinnie Colaliuta and Pino Palladino?

Pete


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know much, but I don't see the problem with a mature, accomplished musician like Jeff Beck taking someone like Kelly Clarkson under his wing and injecting a little class into her.

If the older generation doesn't pass on or clue the younger generation into their music, then a whole genre of music will simply fade away and be forgotten.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> ... taking someone like Kelly Clarkson under his wing and injecting a little class into her.


...............nah, too easy. :tongue:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

and I thought I was being subtle...


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I just find it totally bizarre how a guy like Jeff Beck felt the need to do something like this? He's seemingly never had the slightest interest in mainstream acceptance, post Yardbirds and Jeff Beck Group anyhow. Peter Frampton I could see doing this, Jeff Beck - not so much. :smile:

Jim


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

meh who cares, Jeff Beck was on American Idol, big deal. Jeff is still the man:food-smiley-004: .


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I forgot that this was a charity show...I'll give him a pass on that and that alone. :smile:

Jim

P.S. Because Jeff Beck really requires my approval. :smile:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Beck is incredible, even moreso in a live setting.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Any chance to see Jeff Beck on TV is a plus. I can't say I'm a fan of Kelly Clarkson, but I thought she sang her ass off.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> I just find it totally bizarre how a guy like Jeff Beck felt the need to do something like this? He's seemingly never had the slightest interest in mainstream acceptance, post Yardbirds and Jeff Beck Group anyhow. Peter Frampton I could see doing this, Jeff Beck - not so much. :smile:Jim



...jeff has earned the right to do anything he wants. he has absolutely nothing to prove.

-dh


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with you, David, but I still have the right to think it's cheesy.

Jim


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

American Idol and Jeff Beck do not mix!  That show stands for everything wrong in music (and society!) today.

TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> American Idol and Jeff Beck do not mix!  That show stands for everything wrong in music (and society!) today.
> TG



...its entertaiment, nothing more. its a "talent contest" aimed at mainstream audiences and mainstream...um...tastes.

that said, i don't have much problem with jeff trying to sell a few records. he has a lot of hot rods to feed.

-dh


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Paul, your post proves we all have a different point of view - which is more than fine. I for one am glad that I only play for the love of playing and don't have to play to pay the bills. If I did my family would starve because I'm extremely opinionated with my musical likes and dislikes.

I'd turn down a gig on American Idol faster than you can say "At least we're not discussing The View". :smile:

Jim


----------

